

In case you needed another reason to promote diversity in tech… - mlichtenstern
http://pando.com/2014/11/17/in-case-you-needed-another-reason-to-promote-diversity-in-tech/

======
mlichtenstern
Curious to know what percentage of White men felt it was important:
"Unsurprisingly, women and minority groups value diversity most, with 72
percent of women, 89 percent of African Americans, 80 percent of Asians, and
70 percent of Latinos calling it an important factor. Interestingly, military
veterans were also among those most likely to value diversity at 65 percent."

And this is just embarrassing: " 'Many people that I’ve interacted within the
tech space, particularly white men, never really talked to a black woman
before. Never held a conversation. It’s shocking.' In other words, if you’re
the only black woman at a company full of white men, communication may be a
bit strained."

